# Kompatibilität zwischen Sockel 775 und 1155



## Ascandius (10. April 2011)

*Kompatibilität zwischen Sockel 775 und 1155*

Hallo zusammen,

ich bin von einem Core 2 Quad auf einen Core i5 2500K umgestiegen und habe mir diesbezüglich ein Asus P8P67 bestellt. Nun benutze ich atm noch meinen EKL Alpenföhn Großclockner der ja eigentlich nur zu Sockel 775 kompatibel sein soll. Allerdings habe ich gelesen, dass es teilweise trotzdem geht? Kann mir da jemand sagen ob mir einen neuen Lüfter kaufen muss oder ob er passt?


----------



## Hansvonwurst (10. April 2011)

*AW: Kompatibilität zwischen Sockel 775 und 1155*

Es gibt einige H61 Boards, die auch S. 775 Kühler unterstützen!
Also nichts für eine k-CPU!


----------



## Ahab (10. April 2011)

*AW: Kompatibilität zwischen Sockel 775 und 1155*

Der Groß Glockner ist laut Caseking zum Sockel 1156/1155 kompatibel.  Kann sein dass es eine neue Revision ist, aber ist deiner zum 1156 kompatibel? Ich weiß leider nicht mehr wann der Großglockner released wurde.  Wenn er nämlich schon zu 1156 passt, passt er auch zum 1155 - die haben die gleichen Lochabstände.


----------



## Ascandius (10. April 2011)

*AW: Kompatibilität zwischen Sockel 775 und 1155*

Ich hab noch den der ersten Revision. Der rein nach Datenblatt nur zu 775 passt. Ich hatte eigentlich gehofft, dass man das Problem vielleicht mit nem Adapter einfach lösen kann, aber leider finden sich dazu kaum Infos. Ausser dass er halt in der neuen Revision auf jeden Fall passt.


----------



## Chron-O-John (11. April 2011)

*AW: Kompatibilität zwischen Sockel 775 und 1155*

Frag einfach mal bei EKL nach, vielleicht können die dir ja die notwendigen Teile schicken.


----------



## Kaktus (11. April 2011)

*AW: Kompatibilität zwischen Sockel 775 und 1155*

Vorsicht, der Groß Clockner liegt in mehreren Revisionen vor. Die erste hatte keine Halterung für die aktuellen ntel Sockel da es diese damals noch gar nicht gab. Der Clockner ist schon ein ziemlich betagtes Modell.


----------



## Ascandius (11. April 2011)

*AW: Kompatibilität zwischen Sockel 775 und 1155*

Jup leider hat er nicht gepasst. Musste mir den Glockner in der neuen Revision holen.


----------

